# Books you can bring to exam



## smilestar (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey guys,

I just want to confirm there is no restriction on the books you can bring for the exam. I plan to take my six minutes and NCEES practice exam book with me, I assume there will be no issues :violin:


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

No. No restrictions


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 18, 2014)

I think there are a few states that don't allow anything with worked out solutions. Chicago is one I think.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 18, 2014)

Chicago is not a state.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry, Illinois. lol I was thinking of the person who took it in Chicago. :S


----------



## smilestar (Oct 18, 2014)

Glad I am in Michigan


----------



## smilestar (Oct 18, 2014)

one more thing, we are not allowed to bring pencils or pens?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes "we are not allowed to bring pencils or pens"? Or, yes we are?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Yes


"Are your shakes made with real milk?"

"We have chocolate, vanilla, and strawberry."


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2014)

Are your girl scout cookies made from real girl scouts?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 19, 2014)

You should call your state to verify. I called NYS and verified that NY test takers would be allowed to bring practice exams and worked problems. Another poster on here called and was referred to NCEES who told him the same thing.

A simple call to verify is more than worth the trouble of showing up with practice exams etc. and being told you can't use them. The instruction's clearly state no pens, pencils etc. Food/drink seem to differ by State - for NY, no food or drink is allowed in the exam room.


----------



## thechosenone (Oct 22, 2014)

Do not bring pencils or erasers...


----------



## thechosenone (Oct 22, 2014)

or pens...


----------



## thechosenone (Oct 22, 2014)

No restrictions on books... Bring a Novel...just in case you get bored.... :suicide1:


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 22, 2014)

thechosenone said:


> Do not bring pencils or erasers...


But *DO *bring home a pencil.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 22, 2014)

Collect them from others too. And sell them on here


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2014)

In the store....


----------



## SF_century (Oct 23, 2014)

Bring two calculators!


----------

